# Specialist self build site in the UK



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2008)

This site looks interesting, although the legal and financial advice might not be appropriate in Ireland.

Is there a similar site in Ireland?

Brendan


----------



## eileen alana (2 Jun 2008)

yes Brendan, see this one.  I don't think its as comprehensive as the British one though.


----------

